# Mounted Japanese Archery Video Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 20, 2007)

Enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og9L4GJi8VY&mode=related&search=


----------



## Tames D (Jan 20, 2007)

I love it...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 20, 2007)

They are simply fantastic at what they do!


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 20, 2007)

The old Japanese MA documentary "Budo" had some good mounted archery as well. Very cool; thx.


----------

